

The soccer ball that helps kids in underdeveloped areas finish homework - moinvirani
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2013/11/21/the-soccer-ball-that-helps-kids-in-underdeveloped-areas-finish-homework/?tid=hpModule_1728cf4a-8a79-11e2-98d9-3012c1cd8d1e&hpid=z11
More on the organization behind this - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.unchartedplay.com&#x2F;
======
tokenadult
Old story. Follow-up by Public Radio International, "Impoverished kids love
the soccer ball that powers a lamp — until it breaks"[1] suggests that this
story was too overhyped by the organization that produced the low-quality
lamps.

[1] [http://www.pri.org/stories/2014-04-08/impoverished-kids-
love...](http://www.pri.org/stories/2014-04-08/impoverished-kids-love-soccer-
ball-powers-lamp-until-it-breaks)

